# CM9 ADB Error: Device not found



## ickna11 (Jan 26, 2012)

No matter what I try I cannot get ADB working properly.
I can connect to the device just fine, I can cd through the directories but I can't run any actual commands like "push" and "pull".
I have tried for hours and looked on numerous sites but I am at my wits end.
Could it have anything to do with me running the Windows 8 Consumer Beta?

If you know a better way to replace the framework-res.apk it would be much appreciated!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ickna11 said:


> No matter what I try I cannot get ADB working properly.
> I can connect to the device just fine, I can cd through the directories but I can't run any actual commands like "push" and "pull".
> I have tried for hours and looked on numerous sites but I am at my wits end.
> Could it have anything to do with me running the Windows 8 Consumer Beta?
> ...


The Win 8 Consumer Preview is not even a beta! You really need to get back to Win 7. As far as ADB goes you might want to have a look at this:


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't know why anyone would want to install a preview version of Windows as their daily driver, rather than trying it out in a virtual machine or as part of a multi-boot configuration. This is especially true of Windows 8, with its arguably misguided attempt to unify tablet and desktop interfaces by using Metro on all machines, rather than making Metro the default for machines with touchscreens and the desktop with Start menu the default for everything else. Personally, I don't plan on upgrading to Windows 8 unless I can use a standard Windows desktop and Start menu without having to resort to third-party tools.


----------

